# 3D Shoot Calendar?



## Pilgrim (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone have one of these he can post up in the "Sticky" section??


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is CBG's

CBG 2008 SCHEDULE
JAN-19
FEB-9
MAR-8
APR-NO SHOOT
MAY-17
JUNE-14
JULY-19
AUG-23, CBG CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 9, 2008)

Does anyone know what time the Lake Oconee shoot starts on this Saturday?


----------



## GaBear (Jan 16, 2008)

*North Ga Circuit Schedule*

Here is the schedule for the North Ga. Circuit

-----------------------------------------------------------------


2008 North Ga. Circuit Schedule
http://www.NorthGaArcheryClubs.com

January
20th-Amicalola
27th-Gainesville

February
10th-Black Mountain
17th-Cumming
24th-Amicalola

March
9th-Gainesville-Charity Shoot-1st leg North Ga. SOY***
16th-Black Mountain
30th-Cumming

April
13th-Amicalola- Charity Shoot
20th-Gainesville

May
4th Black Mountain
18th-Cumming-2nd Leg North Ga SOY***
25th-Amicalola

June
8th-Gainesville
15th-Amicalola
21st-Black Mountain-Coon Shoot
22nd-BlackMountain-Charity Shoot-3rd Leg North Ga. SOY***

July
6th-Cumming
20th-Gainesville
27th-Black Mountain

August
3rd-Cumming
17th- Amicalola-Rendezvous-Final leg North Ga SOY***
24th-Gainesville-Appreciation Shoot-Bowhunters Championship*
31st-Black Mountain

September
7th-Cumming-Charity Shoot-Bowhunters Warm-Up**

*-In order to Qualify for the Bowhunters Championship Belt Buckle you must have shot atleast once at each club in the North Ga. Circuit and must be able to show a score card from each club for this year
**-The Bowhunters Warm-Up is the only shoot where Rangefinders are allowed on the course and Bow speed will not be checked. Please No Broadheads
***- These dates are for the North Ga. Circuit Shooter Of The Year. You must shoot all four shoots in order to be eligible. You Must shoot the Same Class in all for shoot. No Scores will be transfered between classes


Contact Info:
Amicalola Bowhunters Archery Club (IBO)
http://www.amicalolabowhunters.com
Larry Painter-706-265-3727

Black Mountain Archery Club (ASA)
http://www.blackmtarchery.com
Ricky Grizzle-770-480-1247

Cumming Archery Assn.
http://www.cummingarcheryassn.org
Tony Sewell-770-889-1871

Gainesville Archery Club
http://www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com
Eric Hoover-770-314-7947
Bear-678-316-5672


----------



## exrings (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks...bear good job.


----------



## badcompany (Jan 24, 2008)

March 3 is a Monday, are you sure the date is correct for that one?


----------



## watermedic (Jan 29, 2008)

*Fort Gordon Sportsman's Club Schedule*

Fort Gordon has a few shoots scheduled for this year. We would be glad to have you.
February 23 & 24 GBAA State Indoor Championship

March 29 & 30 GBAA Spring Turkey  Consists of (2) 20 target courses.

April 25-27 ASA McKenzie Pro-AM

June 14 &15 GBAA State Field Tournament 28 field and 28 Hunter Targets

June 29 FGSC 3-D   20 Targets

August 2 & 3 GBAA State 3-D (2) 20 target courses

August 24 FGSC Hunting Class (no scopes or binos)  30 targets


For more information call 706-791-5078 or 3317


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 14, 2008)

*Crisp Area Gun club 3-D archery shoot dates*

March 2
April 27
July 6
Aug 3


----------



## GaBear (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is the information for the Gainesville Archery Club 900 rounds this Spring and Summer. 

Gainesville Archery Club Presents:
The 2008 900 Round Tournament Series
April 12th
June 7th
August 16th

• The 900 round will consist of 15 ends of 6 arrows each, at 3 different distances, at a multi-colored 122cm single spot target face.
• The following divisions and classes are available:
o Divisions
 Senior - 50 & Over
 Adult - 18 & Over
 Young Adult - 13 to 17
 Youth - 9 to 12
 Children - 8 & Under
o Classes
 Compound
• Open – Any bow, any sight & any release aid.
• Hunter – Any bow, fixed pins only & any release aid.
• Limited – Any bow, any sight & no release aid.
• Bare Bow – Any bow, no sight & no release aid.
 Recurve
• Olympic Recurve – Olympic equipment rules.
• Traditional – Any recurve or longbow with no accessories attached to the bow other than an arrow rest. Index finger must touch the arrow nock at full draw and use only one anchor location on the face.
 Young Adult, Youth and Children
• Compound Open – Same as adult.
• Olympic Recurve – Same as adult.
• Distances:
o Adults shoot distances 60, 50 & 40 meters.
o Seniors shoot distances 60, 50 & 40 meters.
o Young Adults shoot distances 50, 40 & 30 meters.
o Youth shoot distances 30, 20 & 10 meters.
o Children shoot a distance 10 meters.
 60 meters = 66 yards
 50 meters = 55 yards
 40 meters = 44 yards
 30 meters = 33 yards
 20 meters = 22 yards
 10 meters = 11 yards
• Time:
o Practice – 12:00am to 12:45am
o Competition – 1:00pm
• Awards will be given in each division for 1st, 2nd and 3rd places.
o A bonus money pot will be available to Adult compound classes only for an additional fee of $5.00. 100% of the pot will be divided between 1st, 2nd and 3rd places depending on the number of participants.
• Entry fee will be $15.00 for adults and $10 for young adult and youth. Children shoot free.
• Bring your folding chairs and canopies!
• The Tournament will take place in the parking lot for Gainesville Archery Club. Parking will be available across the street at the Nature Center’s paved parking area. 
• For directions to Gainesville Archery Club got to www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com and look for the link on the bottom of the home page or contact Dean Morris at 678-316-5672. 
• For questions and registration contact Jonathan Caldwell at 770-367-3778.

Note: Pre-Registration is encouraged to most efficiently plan the tournament. 
However, you may also register at the day of the tournament.



Gainesville Archery Club Presents:
The 2008 900 Round Tournament Series
April 12th
June 7th
August 16th

ENTRY FORM

Name: ____________________________________
Address: __________________________________
City: __________ State: ____ Zip: ___________
Telephone Number: ________________________
E-Mail Address: ___________________________
Date of Birth: _____________________________
Select Tournament Date:
April 12th____ June 7th____ August 16th______

SELECT DIVISION: MEN WOMEN
• Senior – 50 & Over _______ _______ ($15)
• Adult – 18 & Over _______ _______ ($15) 
• Young Adult – 13-17 _______ _______ ($10)
• Youth – 9-12 _______ _______ ($10)
• Children – 8 & Under _______ _______ (FREE)

SELECT CLASS:
• Compound:
______ Open – Any bow, any sight & any release aid. 
______ Hunter – Any bow, fixed pins only & any release aid.
______ Limited – Any bow, any sight & no release aid.
______ Bare Bow – Any bow, no sight & no release aid.

• Recurve:
______ Olympic Recurve – Olympic equipment rules.
______ Traditional – Any recurve or longbow with no accessories attached to 
the bow other than an arrow rest. Index finger must 
touch the arrow nock at full draw and use only one 
anchor location on the face.

• Young Adult, Youth and Children
______ Compound Open – Same as adult.
______ Olympic Recurve – Same as adult.


Please bring this form along with entry fee on day of shoot.
- OR -
Mail this form along with entry fee to:

Gainesville Archery Club
c/o Jonathan Caldwell
8050 River Chase Drive
Ball Ground, GA 30107



Sorry about the formatting. It was a copy and paste from a word document.

Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## RGRToon (Apr 11, 2008)

*Uchee Creek Archery Club*

Here are our remaining club shoots and club website http://www.ucheecreek-archery.com/

April 20th  0830 - 1400
May  18th  0830 - 
June 22nd 0830 - AL and GA state qualifier
July  20th  0830 - 
AUG 8-10- ASA Realtree Classic


----------



## Al33 (Apr 28, 2008)

May 29 - June 1 Appling Bowhunters Festival shoot at Wildwood Park on Clark Hill Lake
http://www.applingarchers.com/


----------



## chad law (Dec 2, 2008)

I have competition sight, a extreme scope, and a sure loc slide bar for sale! 200 dolars


----------

